# What are some weird facts about you?



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Dec 30, 2020)

Here are some weird facts about me:


- I have owned a tortoise since I was 6. Once it became an adult, it had 6 baby tortoises. Sad news is... it escaped our house, with all the baby tortoises with it. (Don't know if it's still alive, probably it is because that was in Egypt, and the winter there is a bit warm, no snow.)

- I made a crunchy candy by mistake out of milk, orange juice, and sugar. It tasted quite good, actually.

- I once thought pixie stix caused health problems.

- I didn't know what a parasite was until 2cnd grade, and that completely changed me.

- I once called my lunch supervisor "fat", but didn't get in trouble.

- I used to think Germany was a type of spice.

- I an insects worst nightmare, because every summer I catch centipedes, butterflies, dragonflies, green bottle flies, beetles, soil centipedes, and many, many other bugs.

- I am probably the only girl who likes centipedes and beetles and every other 'terrifying' insect.

- I tried to build a plane out of cardboard and helium balloons but that failed.


And that's all I remember. I am a really weird kid.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 30, 2020)

I joined the TFO


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Dec 30, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I joined the TFO



That's it?!?!?! How dare you write an unsatisfactory post! I am looking for weird facts, not just "I joined TFO".


----------



## Herman_WA (Dec 30, 2020)

Trudy_the_tortoise said:


> Here are some weird facts about me:
> 
> 
> - I have owned a tortoise since I was 6. Once it became an adult, it had 6 baby tortoises. Sad news is... it escaped our house, with all the baby tortoises with it. (Don't know if it's still alive, probably it is because that was in Egypt, and the winter there is a bit warm, no snow.)
> ...


Just curious, do you even still have a tortoise?


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Dec 30, 2020)

Herman_WA said:


> Just curious, do you even still have a tortoise?




Yeah. I bought a new one about a year ago. Here is a photo of the tortoise:


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2020)

I would rather the house fill with dust and dirt than do any housework.
I have six cats and over 100 turtles and tortoises.
I'm 82 years old and I drive a souped up pick-up (when I drive, that is).
I'm a troll who lives under a bridge!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2020)

Trudy_the_tortoise said:


> Yeah. I bought a new one about a year ago. Here is a photo of the tortoise:


I'm reporting you. NO PHOTOS!!!


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Dec 30, 2020)

Um... I


Yvonne G said:


> I'm reporting you. NO PHOTOS!!!




Hey... That policy only applies for creepy photos! My tort isn't scary...


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm with Yvonne on her # 1.

I was once a chauffeur for a wealthy family.

I did professional fireworks shows (the big 10inch shells, not stuff the public can buy) for 4th of July, weddings, anniversaries, and a bar mitzvah.

I saved the life of a 12 year old boy who was in a car accident.

An adult black bear smacked me on my hip at Crater Lake National Park, nearly knocking me down.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jan 3, 2021)

* I am color blind
* mustard and ketchup makes me throw up ?
* i like hot cheetos with nacho cheese
* i hate spiders but love scorpions 
* I'm allergic to band aids 
* i owned a pet squirrel growing up that broke its leg falling out of a tree( vet fixed it). When it was healed I let it go in the backyard where it came from, but it never left. It would come inside and chill with me for years.
* i LOVE praying mantis


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 3, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I joined the TFO


Yeah? Well my one and only weirdness is that I actually followed you Chubbs


----------



## jaizei (Jan 4, 2021)

Srmcclure said:


> * mustard and ketchup makes me throw up ?



So I probably shouldn't mention that when I eat fries while driving, I suck the ketchup straight from the packets before biting the fries.


----------



## TeamZissou (Jan 4, 2021)

jaizei said:


> So I probably shouldn't mention that when I eat fries while driving, I suck the ketchup straight from the packets before biting the fries.



No shame in that. Once on a long training run, I started to bonk (low blood sugar/calories) and bought a bag of potato chips and ate them with several ketchup packets from the gas station. A friend of mine once found a ketchup packet on a run and ate it. I have never eaten a found ketchup packet, but I wouldn't say it's out of the question.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 4, 2021)

As a young man, I once declined a date with a beautiful slightly older woman because she kept tortoises and turtles and I found it too odd at the time.
Now I'm the odd one around here.


----------



## Tortisedonk7 (Jan 4, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As a young man, I once declined a date with a beautiful slightly older woman because she kept tortoises and turtles and I found it too odd at the time.
> Now I'm the odd one around here.


So sorry for you. I think you really missed out with her. ??


----------



## Tortisedonk7 (Jan 4, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I would rather the house fill with dust and dirt than do any housework.
> I have six cats and over 100 turtles and tortoises.
> I'm 82 years old and I drive a souped up pick-up (when I drive, that is).
> I'm a troll who lives under a bridge!


Can I come visit you?! 
I really like talking with older generation people. Love to hear their stories and listen to their wisdom, knowledge and experience. 
I’m 32
that’s why I’m wired. When my grandpa was alive I would spend hours just listening to him. 
I generally get along with older people better than I do with people my own generation.
?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 4, 2021)

Tortisedonk7 said:


> So sorry for you. I think you really missed out with her. ??
> [/QUOTE
> Me too.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 5, 2021)

Tortisedonk7 said:


> Can I come visit you?!
> I really like talking with older generation people. Love to hear their stories and listen to their wisdom, knowledge and experience.
> I’m 32
> that’s why I’m wired. When my grandpa was alive I would spend hours just listening to him.
> ...


"_*some*_" people are antisocial and grumpy and would rather eat poop than talk to a younger person....tee hee
Also honestly, saying that you want to talk to a person because they are old...hmmm you might think about that phrase


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2021)

Tortisedonk7 said:


> Can I come visit you?!
> I really like talking with older generation people. Love to hear their stories and listen to their wisdom, knowledge and experience.
> I’m 32
> that’s why I’m wired. When my grandpa was alive I would spend hours just listening to him.
> ...


I don't have any stories. I'm an introvert who doesn't do well face-to-face. I have nothing to say.


----------



## Duckster RT (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m going to Florida for five days. I always uso to bring Duckster no problem. Now I it’s like bringing a bomb. I’m giving my mom great instructions but he is stubborn. And loves his routine. I’m gonna be calling each night to keep the status quo as normal as possible. He is such a pill sometimes. Lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 5, 2021)

I've had a Near Death Experience.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 5, 2021)

I once song the national anthem at a major league baseball game


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 5, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I would rather the house fill with dust and dirt than do any housework.
> I have six cats and over 100 turtles and tortoises.
> I'm 82 years old and I drive a souped up pick-up (when I drive, that is).
> I'm a troll who lives under a bridge!


Even if you never left the house, I still don't see how you could care for that many torts. 1 is almost too much. Impressive


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 6, 2021)

Im


SasquatchTortoise said:


> Even if you never left the house, I still don't see how you could care for that many torts. 1 is almost too much. Impressive


Impressive??? I recently went to help her after she was injured. It took me many questions and about 3 hours to feed all her animals. Seriously!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 6, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't have any stories. I'm an introvert who doesn't do well face-to-face. I have nothing to say.


Really Y? 
"some" people are antisocial and grumpy and would rather eat poop than talk to a younger person....tee hee


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 6, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've had a Near Death Experience.




I was once run over by a car without noticing! I didn't notice for the first minute, but I eventually realized I was under a car that hit me. For some reason it didn't hurt. It happened around 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've had a Near Death Experience.


Do Tell!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 6, 2021)

jaizei said:


> So I probably shouldn't mention that when I eat fries while driving, I suck the ketchup straight from the packets before biting the fries.


The very thought of sucking ketchup makes me gag


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 6, 2021)

Sometimes I make clicking noises like a dolphin for no reason


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 6, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Im
> Impressive??? I recently went to help her after she was injured. It took me many questions and about 3 hours to feed all her animals. Seriously!


Well, Impressive to me


----------



## Kwakin (Jan 6, 2021)

I can proudly say I can make a sound that *Literaly *sounds like Donald Duck and Gordon Ramsay had a kid and it was on steroids!



I seriously have no shame in that.....


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 6, 2021)

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Well, Impressive to me


You misunderstood me, it was impressive to me too and I'm used to it!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 6, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've had a Near Death Experience.


We are all waiting...????????????????????


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 6, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> We are all waiting...????????????????????


Well I honestly don't usually talk about it too much but I'll give you a few details. Don't want to start a religion debate either. Back in 2001 I was having some issues and during a grand mal seizure went into cardiac arrest. I was outside my body, above myself and could see my body below. Then all I can say is I went somewhere else. The whole "I saw a bright light" occurrence people talk about, is exactly what I experienced. It was something that dramatically changed my life.


----------



## Krista S (Jan 6, 2021)

I would imagine living through that would change the trajectory of your life. Thank you for sharing that, and I’m glad you came back!


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 7, 2021)

I am probably the weirdest and stupidest member on this forum because:

- One time I left the school without permission and they thought I DROWNED during their swim lesson. I'm pretty sure all my classmates were upset that I was still alive because I was the most hated person.

- I still can't ride a bike because last time I tried, I crashed into a trash can and I fell inside of it. It was gross.

- My aunt surprised me with a tortoise (It escaped our house, 2 years ago, and I have another one, that I got recently) that I didn't ask for, and I thought it was a PINEAPPLE, and I asked if she could give me a slice of it.

- In 2cnd grade I did horrible things that 90% of the time, I got away with. I always blamed things on other people.


- Oh yeah, not to mention I was popular for being a dare devil, and I did every dare that I was asked. (That was stupid, because I accepted a dare to throw my glasses off the bus)

You see, I am a pretty stupid and weird person in general, but I always stay happy. _I really don't care what my bullies think about me, because i'm not born to impress them! _


----------

